# I think my Mystery snail had a baby!



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have two mystery snails; a black and an ivory. Well, I found a tiny snail the color of the black mystery snail (kind of dark chocolate color) climbing on the glass. Its about half the size of a pea. My betta has been right by it, and never paid it any attention, so I don't think he's interested in eating it. He also does not bother my ghost shrimp. Should I wait until the baby gets bigger, then take it to a pet shop? I don't want my tank over run with snails because of the big bio load.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

did you see any eggs? mysterys arent livebearing snails, they lay an egg sac above the water line, so if theres one there are probably more. Either that or you have a pond snail


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I was wondering about the pond snail bit. Don't need that! I don't remember seeing anything that looked like an egg. I think I most likely have a pond snail (and probably many more that I haven't seen yet). I don't want to kill them, but what do you do if you end up with a bunch of them?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i have both pond snails and malaysian trumpet snails. I just let them go, the population isnt out of control or anything, although on wc day I usually pluck a few off the glass and chuck them with the old water just to help things not get out of hand.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

next time you see the snail pick him up and see if he has a trap door, if there is no trap door it's probably a pond snail


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Good idea! I'll do that. Thanks, Marci!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never had a problem with snails in my tanks, they are there but as long as I don't overfeed I don't get too many, I do pluck a couple out once in a while to feed to my sunfish. I think they help keep the tank clean.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have any problems either... I know I have MTS, but I never see them or any signs of them


----------

